# ADA form filled out by doctor required because I can't pull milk pallets?



## IHaveNoIdea (Jan 10, 2021)

It's something that I kept quiet about to my tls for sometime now, but secretly dreading.  With seasonal tms being let go, dry market tms are being asked to help with dairy and freezer, pfresh more.  It's not unexpected, but I've had problems in the past with pfresh, particularly with regards to milk pallets.  LUCKILY it's been months since I had to pull one of those damn things but less people in my area now means the more likely I'll have to do it again.

On Friday I explained to my etl that I have a lot of trouble with pulling milk pallets before, and that I actually hurt myself the last time I did it due to strain, which I always feel whenever I've moved them to the floor. The SD actually overheard this (gulp!) and I was told that I would need an ADA form filled out by a physician.  It was said because everyone needed to be treated fairly.  Does that mean I have to get listed as physically disabled just to make sure I don't get myself injured (and possibly become disabled) at work?   

Also, why would ANY store have their dairy room and frozen food freezers located nearly opposite of where the milk gets shelved?  Who the hell designed the store I work at and what were they smoking!?  How come if something is 75 lbs or over they say to team lift; to push not pull a 400-600 lbs u-boat so you don't strain yourself; but a 2000+ lbs milk pallet is FU! PULL NOT PUSH it all the way to the other side of the store by yourself!?


----------



## MxTarget (Jan 11, 2021)

You’re supposed to use a power jack, so if you were trained on it, it could be an accommodation.  The only thing that stinks it that you aren’t suppose to take them on the floor, so you’d have to travel the backroom corridor.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 12, 2021)

Just load a flat  or uboat or 2 of what you need.  don’t drag the entire pallet all the way across the floor to only push half then have to drag it back.
Luckily for me I have a backloading dairy cooler. Just load milk from pallet straight to the shelf no need for rotations either except for bringing milk up from the bottom shelves.


----------



## IHaveNoIdea (Jan 14, 2021)

MxTarget said:


> You’re supposed to use a power jack, so if you were trained on it, it could be an accommodation.  The only thing that stinks it that you aren’t suppose to take them on the floor, so you’d have to travel the backroom corridor.


Backroom corridor ends less than a quarter way to the milk fridge on the salesfloor, unfortunately


qmosqueen said:


> Just load a flat  or uboat or 2 of what you need.  don’t drag the entire pallet all the way across the floor to only push half then have to drag it back.
> Luckily for me I have a backloading dairy cooler. Just load milk from pallet straight to the shelf no need for rotations either except for bringing milk up from the bottom shelves.


If I'm ever put back on to milks I guess I'll have to just use a flat or uboat even if it is time consuming, thanks for the advice.  It's so true about having to bring back half the milks, like why kill yourself with 2000 lbs of milk  when only about 1000 lbs of it will even be shelved?  Not throwing my back or knee out again for it.  I wish our store had the backloading dairy cooler.


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 14, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> Just load a flat  or uboat or 2 of what you need.  don’t drag the entire pallet all the way across the floor to only push half then have to drag it back.
> Luckily for me I have a backloading dairy cooler. Just load milk from pallet straight to the shelf no need for rotations either except for bringing milk up from the bottom shelves.


I like that ive see this to other stores seems so much easier .
One side note wood  pallet in the cooler no bueno.


----------



## Voiceless (Jan 20, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> I like that ive see this to other stores seems so much easier .
> One side note wood  pallet in the cooler no bueno.


Why is a wood pallet no good in the cooler?  All C&S deliveries are on wood pallets.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jan 21, 2021)

Does your store have a powered pallet jack?


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 21, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Does your store have a powered pallet jack?


Our store has a powered pallet jack and WAVE.

However I don't use them because Target won't certify me on them properly.

From a liability standpoint I can't figure out why Target let's everybody use powered equipment without certification.

That being said you just need a note from your doctor showing a weight restriction.


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 21, 2021)

Voiceless said:


> Why is a wood pallet no good in the cooler?  All C&S deliveries are on wood pallets.


Because of the temperature of the cooler . If wood pallets are wet it very likely that it will create mold therefor will contaminate the product.  It is a food violation to have wood pallets in any coolers.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 21, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Because of the temperature of the cooler . If wood pallets are wet it very likely that it will create mold therefor will contaminate the product.  It is a food violation to have wood pallets in any coolers.


The vendor mill comes on wooden pallets 
I’m not about to move it to anything other than what it comes in on.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Jan 21, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> The vendor mill comes on wooden pallets
> I’m not about to move it to anything other than what it comes in on.


Not to mention the milk seems to jostle more on plastic pallets no matter how well you shrink wrap it.  The threshold of the cooler isn't that smooth when going over it.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 21, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Because of the temperature of the cooler . If wood pallets are wet it very likely that it will create mold therefor will contaminate the product.  It is a food violation to have wood pallets in any coolers.


😳Never knew that. My store doesn’t know that, or doesn’t give AF.  Our coolers are full of wood pallets, especially the dairy cooler and freezer, and some of those pallets are truly nasty. 🤢


----------



## Times Up (Jan 21, 2021)

Yeah, you'll need an ADA letter.  This is pretty standard and protects the employer from discrimination claims from your co-workers.  

Before you go to the effort of getting something from your doctor talk to HR and find out if there's a specific form that they require instead of just a generic letter from your doctor.  Hate to have your doctor give you a letter and you turn it into HR and they tell you, "No, you need to have THIS form filled out.".  Then you'll have to contact your doctor a second time and that won't make his assistant very happy.


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 21, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> The vendor mill comes on wooden pallets
> I’m not about to move it to anything other than what it comes in on.


Yeah I’m not gonna lie I wouldn’t move it either . But our vendor does it  if he bring it on wood . But after he was instructed few times to transfer it he decided to not use anymore wood pallets . At least not for our store .


----------

